# Guiness brisket mop.



## teeotee (Apr 24, 2008)

I was asked by someone for this recipe. Haven't used it yet but planning to this weekend. Thought it looked real interesting.
2 cans (20 oz. each) Guinness Pub Draught
2 cups apple juice
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons tomato paste
2 tablespoons hot sauce
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
Mix all ingredients together in sauce pan over medium heat.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 24, 2008)

That mop looks like it will give that brisket some zing! I'm anxious to hear how it turned out on your weekend q!


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 24, 2008)

I have used a variation of that and also injected it, the guinness gives a great flavor.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 24, 2008)

Let us know how that works out! I have become a Guinness fan, even made Guinness ice cream last July 4th.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds good! Can't wait to hear how it turns. Don't forget the qview.

Jason


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 2, 2008)

Hey Mulepakin, 
My wife and I make homemade icecream all the time. How did you make the Guiness icecream? I will deffinetly try that!

Dave


----------



## beebeque (May 2, 2008)

Would you marinate the brisket in this 1st or just mop during cooking?


----------



## teeotee (May 2, 2008)

How i done this one was left the chuck in the marinade overnight. Pulled it out 30 minutes before putting it on the smoker. 
Poured the marinade into a saucepan, brought to a boil and high simmered for 15 minutes. Then used that as the mop.

Twodogs, i have a recipe bookmarked at home for that ice cream. haven't tried it yet but it sure looked simple.


----------



## payson (May 2, 2008)

Here's a Guinness recipe my wife and I have used a few times. Delicious! It tastes sort of like coffee ice cream. I'd highly recommend it! Mackesons *** can also be used with amazing results
http://recipegal.com/desserts/GuinnessIceCream.htm


----------



## mulepackin (May 6, 2008)

I'll look for my recipe too. It was quite simple as I recall. I also thought that it was very similar to coffee ice cream. I think the recipe I used called for molasses. I've seen some that use cocoa or chocolate too.


----------



## teeotee (May 6, 2008)

Here's the recipe i have. Also on the site is a beer milkshake !!!

http://www.totalreddwarf.co.uk/index.html


----------



## mulepackin (May 20, 2008)

Here are my two Guinness ice cream recipes:

#1

1/2 vanilla bean split lengthwise
1 cup whole milk
1 cup heavy cream
2/3 cup Guinness stout
2 Tbls plus 2 tsp molasses
4 egg yolks
1/3 cup sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla extract

1. In med saucepan, scrape in vanilla bean seeds. Add the pod, milk, and cream. Bring to a boil over med. heat. Turn off heat, cover and let flavors infuse 30 min.

2. Meanwhile, in sm. pan over med high heat, whisk together stout and molasses. Bring to boil and turn off heat.

3. In lrg. mixing bowl, whisk yolks, sugar, and vanila extract. Whisk in a few tbls. of hot cream mixture, then very slowly whisk in another 1/4 cup of the cream. Add remaining cream in slow, steady stream, whisking constantly. Pour mixture back into pan.

4. Stir beer mixture into cream mixture. Cook the custard over med heat, stirring often with wooden spoon for 6 to 8 minutes or until custard thickens to coat back of spoon.

5. Strain mixture into bowl and refridgerate at least 2 hours or overnight. Process in ice cream maker per your machines inst.

#2
2 Cups heavy cream
2 Cups Guinness stout
1 Cup sugar
1 1/2 tsp. cocoa powder
8 egg yolks

Bring cream and stout to boil in heavy saucepan. In lrge bowl mix sugar, cocoa powder and egg yolks until fluffy. Add small amount stout-cream mixture to bowl, whisking quickly to temper eggs. Add mixture to pot and cook custard until thickened, whisking constantly. Do not let boil. Cool in bowl at least two hours, then process in ice cream maker.


----------

